# Attar Transition Video (DVD)



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Had seen some talk about the new Attar video, but it disappeared.
Word of mouth has been good.
Anybody seen it?
What do you think?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I was pleased with mine. I learned some things that are going to help me that I didn't get out of the other videos. The production quality was good with some cool special effects.

It could have just been my setup at home, but the sound was a little off on my monster big screen stereo HiFi. It was fine when I switched TVs though. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

One of my training partners bought it and I had it for a week. I watched it 3 or 4 times. Production quality was good.

It basically showed what appeared to be a transition level training seminar. You followed a few dogs in different drills and a couple of dogs were only shown in one drill.

One dog in particular had a spinning problem. I look at a spinner as an almost surefire washout. Attar, also was very concerned about the dog but I failed to get any pragmatic do this this and this about that dog's problem. He kind of hand waved it off by saying something about getting the dog's confidence up. He didn't say how he'd go about doing it.

I liked one truncated bit where he said wasn't it to bad that one particular dog had been washed out or wasn't it good that the dog had been washed out as (I think) high level field work wasn't for him. (I'm not quite sure how he ended that train of thought as he had to go back and help a handler who was having trouble with a dog) 

It wasn't bad. I'd like more hands on by Attar instead of him telling handlers what to do. Like I inferred above it was a little hand wavy without lots of specifics on particular problems. This is not a complete retriever training video.

I think it'll be my turn to buy the 2nd DVD when it comes out and I will.


----------

